# Running directly off of well pump



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure if this is where to put it, but here goes.

I am getting ready to power wash my house this weekend. We have enough water, just not a lot of pressure out of the pressure tank. That's the next thing to deal with.

Will running from the outlet on the jet pump cause any problems? I assume the pressure washer will only use what it needs and the pump won't know the difference?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not a problem. The well pump provides water in volume, the pressure washer takes a little bit of that water and squirts it out under high pressure in a relatively tiny stream. 

Can't vouch for how well the house will take it, though. :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn't run it off of the pump directly, but from a normal fitting fed from the tank. As Tin points out, the lack of pressure shouldn't be a problem.

I'd wonder about whether connecting directly from the pump would cycle the pump unnecessarily.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It seems to pump continuously these days anyway. I ran it off the house bib last night and it worked fine, so I think we are good to go. Today I will see if I can figure out why we have no drawdown before the pump kicks on. I'll check the pressure and hope we don't have any more leaks.

Old houses, gotta love 'em.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure sounds like either a leak or a bad pump.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Is your pressure tank waterlogged? My folks used to have a tank without a bladder. It would get water logged every once and a while. Just need to drain it and start over


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure what type it has. I suppose I should look the model up. I'll check pressure when I get back this afternoon and go from there.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Sure sounds like either a leak or a bad pump.


We have been chasing leaks. It may be time to crawl back under the house and do a real close up inspection. Last time I found it just be the crawl space.

It doesn't seem to be flipping on at random times as much as it was.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> Not sure if this is where to put it, but here goes.
> 
> I am getting ready to power wash my house this weekend. We have enough water, just not a lot of pressure out of the pressure tank. That's the next thing to deal with.
> 
> Will running from the outlet on the jet pump cause any problems? I assume the pressure washer will only use what it needs and the pump won't know the difference?


See how long it takes to fill a 5 gallon bucket at full throttle. Do the math to get your GPM. Just for giggles test both ways. From pump, then after pressure tank. 

Running direct off pump should not be an issue. And all well systems run at different pressures. Think mine is somewhere around 60 psi off the well. ( I hooked up to county water several years ago. ) Just use it for irrigation now. 

If it is cycling on and off too much (5-10 sec.) you my need to adjust the pressure switch and air in the tank. It should run maybe 15-20 seconds at full bore. 

Become GOOD friends with a good well/water guy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> Is your pressure tank waterlogged? My folks used to have a tank without a bladder. It would get water logged every once and a while. Just need to drain it and start over


Tanks with a leaky bladder will do the same thing - you just treat it like a bladderless tank until you replace it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I checked it. We have around 45 psi in the tank. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

if the pump turns on right after the faucet is opened and turns off when you shut off the faucet--the pressure tank is usually bad--there is an air valve(like on a tire)--press the stem and see if air comes out---if water squirts--the tank is junk.

If the pump runs for a long time after you use some water---the pump is often shot--or the stainless steel filter screen around the pump have gotten clogged with minerals.

Obviously---if the pump is running when you are not using water--you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Much good advice above.

45 PSI is okay, place a gauge on the house somewhere, than open another faucet, observe the pressure as you gradually open the valve.

if it drops considerably with just a med/low flow, your line is under sized or restricted with built up minerals and Etc...A cheesy fix would be install an air tank in the house to moderate the flow issues if the line can be replaced/cleaned even a booster pump to raise the pressure/volume delivered to an usable amount.

You want the largest air/water storage tank You can afford, even if you're borrowing $ to buy it. the larger the tank the longer your well pump will last.

Install a signal light that is visible from the house so you know when the well pump is running, observe it when everything is normal for a baseline. Even a gauge mounted handy in the house that can be watched to determine if something is wrong.

Use the largest diameter shortest hose to the pressure pump possible. 

If you can fill the bath tub and still flush twice the water volume ought to be fine.

The foot valve in the Jet pump might need some TLC.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

rhanknuou all for the helpnon this one. I ran into a guy yesterday who gave us some help as well. No pun intended, or is it?

Anyway, his advice was to drain it and then use the gauge to test the bladder to see if we have a hole in it. If that isn't the case, then we will adjust pressure empty and go from there. Hopefully it is something simple. We have a rainy weekend coming up, so I should have a chance to work on it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll mention it again - you can run with a leaky bladder in the tank if you have to, but you have to add air periodically.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A buddy of mine has a leaky bladder. Says he wakes up six times a night. :jester:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> A buddy of mine


Fess up, Tin.:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Nah, not quite yet. :laughing:

This guy is two years older than me. :shutup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You definitely need to figure out the bladder issue. Short cycling of the pump will burn 'em up over time.

I think the pump should run a couple minutes in order to dissipate the heat generated on the start up, at least that is my understanding for the submersible pumps. 

I added two huge ass pressure tanks at my place to stop the short cycling.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

We have a shared well at he lake, the neighbor fitted up a guage to hose bib fitting and tests leak-down every month or so on our cabins......he hooks it up turns off well and comes back in an hour. Just remember to turn off icemaker or you make spend days trying to find a leak that isnt there


----------

